# Effectrode Blackbird



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet looking preamp, but I can't tell if it is out yet or not and if I can get one in Canada. Does anyone know a dealer who has these in stock?

http://www.effectrode.com/blackbird-vacuum-tube-preamp/


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Tapestry is a dealer (Vancouver) but don't show it on their Effectrode page. They're pretty responsive, maybe drop them an email. They also ship free over a certain amount, I think $200. http://www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_26_217


----------

